# Take Care Of Your Feet!



## MA-Caver (Jun 25, 2008)

> Get in Step With Summer Foot Care By HealthDay - Sat Jun 21, 6:01 AM PDT
> Provided by: HealthDay
> http://health.yahoo.com/news/healthday/getinstepwithsummerfootcare.html
> - SATURDAY, June 21 (HealthDay News) -- Summer is here, and many of you will be kicking off your shoes at home, at the beach or in the park. But is that a good thing?
> ...


As an active person, one who does hiking, backpacking, martial arts, caving and so on, I've learned early on how important it is to take care of the feet. Supporting all the weight of the body and basically taking the most abuse than any other part, not taking care of them is pretty stupid if you ask me. 
The tips above are, I think, good ones... particularly for martial artists because they're part of our defense/weapon system. 
Of course having horrendous smelly feet and removing shoe and sock just before you kick someone in the face might help ... (NOT!) it's not good in the long run. 
I was surprised by this statement in the article... 


> *Myth:* Feet don't need sunscreen.
> *Fact:* "Skin cancer on the legs and feet actually *has a high mortality rate* due to people forgetting to do skin checks on that area. It's often caught too late," Vlahovic said. "This is due in large part to the fact that many people simply forget to apply or reapply sunscreen to the lower extremities."
> *Diagnosis:* Apply sunscreen with an SPF of at least 15 and with both UVB and UVA protection every two to three hours to the feet. Apply more often if you're going to be at the beach, in and out of the water, or sweating.



How embarrassing huh? "what killed him?" "his feet"... "knew he should've used Dr. Scholls" 

Seriously the feet are an important part of our bodies. Or do you want to learn your Martial Arts while in a wheelchair? 
Like Lt. Dan says: "Take care of your feet!"


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 25, 2008)

Excellent find and topic, Caver! I've had a lot of trouble with my feet as I've gotten past 45 or so. Have broken five bones at different times, mostly from MA's. So I always wear shoes when doing the arts, and even at home. Even my sandals are specially built up to provide arch support.

The sunscreen tho? I don't know....


----------



## jkembry (Jun 25, 2008)

A very timely topic...especially since I accidentally cut part of the ball of my right foot while doing yardwork over the weekend.  It is healing nicely and the tetanus shot was a pain...but I had to miss a couple of days of training :vu:

A few years back I learned the hard way about sunscreen and the tops of my feet.  Had to miss two says of work because of a bad sunburn.

Take tare of those feet and they'll last a lifetime...kinda like teeth.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 16, 2008)

My feet are definitely causing me problems.  I have flat feet that include bunions, hammer toes and maybe a dislocated joint or two.

We were doing "bunny hops" (plyometric jumps where you squat all the way down and jump over objects) back in January.  First landing, my little toe was in excruciating pain and so were the two toes next to it.  After 5 weeks, I decided to have x-rays.  They were sprained.  They are still "comma" shaped with gaps in-between and I have to be very careful.  If I move the wrong way, one toe will stay in place while my foot moves the other way.  This happened twice when I was doing forms recently.  The toes turn red and then black...not to mention the pain.

I worry because I also have to run 5 miles at red belt and 7 at black belt.  Structurally, my feet are a nightmare.

But luckily for me, one of our red belts is a podiatrist.  I told him last night, I need to see you soon.  He looked down at by feet and said, "Yes, you do!"

I don't want an operation though.  That would delay my training forever - months.

That worthwhile to note about the sunscreen.  My feet are so bad that I walk in sandals most of the summer.  Skin cancer runs in my family.


----------



## Hawke (Aug 8, 2008)

This is a post I made on another forum:

*************************

I just learned about the importance of barefoot walking from reading Crafty Dog's NY Mag link.

So I did a Google search for more info and came across this Barefoot Links by mrienstra at http://www.pponline.co.uk/forum/tal...re-creating-arches-for-flat-feet#comment-4242

*************************

Good Barefoot Links
Sun, 2005-05-22 22:29 by mrienstra

Some good links on going barefoot: (they may seem a bit over-the-top, but there is some good science here, and several of these articles are written by podiatrists, so just keep an open mind, and then you are welcome to try to dig up some conflicting viewpoints -- post back here if you find any)

http://www.unshod.org/pfbc/pfrossi2.htm (Why Shoes Make "Normal" Gait Impossible, By William A. Rossi, D.P.M.)

http://www.barefooters.org/key-works/case_for/3.health.html (A Case for Bare Feet, Section 3: Health. See 3.4 in particular for the disadvantages of only training in shoes)

http://www.unshod.org/pfbc/toysaw.htm (Take Off Your Shoes and Walk
by Simon J. Wikler D.S.C.)

http://www.barefooters.org/medicine/ (excerpts from published papers in medical journals)

http://www.barefooters.org/faq/ (Barefoot FAQ)


----------



## kidswarrior (Aug 9, 2008)

Hawke said:


> This is a post I made on another forum:
> 
> *************************
> 
> ...


Lots of good stuff, and I don't have any of my own to refute/add, but did notice several of these are about _walking _barefoot. This is much different than running, jumping, and even doing forms with turns.


----------



## kidswarrior (Aug 9, 2008)

Lynne said:


> * We were doing "bunny hops" (plyometric jumps where you squat all the way down and jump over objects) back in January.*  First landing, my little toe was in excruciating pain and so were the two toes next to it.  After 5 weeks, I decided to have x-rays.  They were sprained.  They are still "comma" shaped with gaps in-between and I have to be very careful.  If I move the wrong way, one toe will stay in place while my foot moves the other way.  This happened twice when I was doing forms recently.  The toes turn red and then black...not to mention the pain.


Not to seem like I'm telling you what to do, but I see you're now...ahem...50, and that's not a bad thing. But it's a _different _thing from 35 and even 45. Be good to yourself, and train in ways that will allow you to practice the arts for life, if you decide to.





> That worthwhile to note about the sunscreen.  My feet are so bad that I walk in sandals most of the summer.  Skin cancer runs in my family.


Mine, too. Just lost my younger brother in March. Have you thought of wearing socks? Some people think I look geeky that way, put I just give em _The Look_.  :mst:


----------



## stickarts (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 9, 2008)

I know over the years I have been taken better care of my feet, mainly because they where hurting more as I got older. Damm age thing.:barf:


----------



## Steve (Aug 9, 2008)

Hawke said:


> This is a post I made on another forum:
> 
> *************************
> 
> ...


How funny.  I've been getting looks for weeks now because I bought a pair of Vibram "fivefinger" shoes.  I love them and, even though they're a little weird looking, find them to be extremely comfortable.  All of the benefits of barefoot with some added protection.  I have a pair of the classics for around the house, and KSOs for wearing out and about.


----------



## Hawke (Aug 9, 2008)

I have been thinking of getting a pair of Vibram FiveFingers as well.

Until I started researching barefoot walking I had no idea the harmful effects the shoe did to our feet.

I have flat feet and have experienced unbelievable sharp pains on the bottom of my feet.

I have noticed that getting regular massages actually helped to give me an arch.

I now rub and stretch my feet before and after my workout.

Achilles Tendonitis (tendinopathy) by Dr. Stephen M. Pribut, D.P.M.
http://www.drpribut.com/sports/spachil.html

A lot of sports shoe that use excessive heel cushions have caused injuries when the achilles tendon have already been injuried and is trying to recuperate.
Dr. Pribut also mentions to use specific spot shoes (using running shoes for tennis is a no no).


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 9, 2008)

Some interesting stuff there on the benefits of bare-foot locomotion.  I'm not sure I'd like to risk it myself, having had my feet cossetted in shoes all my life but my memory serves up Zola Budd as an example that it is possible to perform athletics at the highest level with unshod feet.


----------



## Steve (Aug 9, 2008)

Hawke,  if you like being barefoot, they are terrific.  I'll say that the KSO's are more comfortable than the "classics", but a little more difficult to put on (not bad, but you can't just slip into them).  Because they have the strap and come up further on the foot, they are more secure. As a result, they are so snug that you really do forget you have shoes on.  

I honestly don't know if I'm going to actually gain any benefit from wearing them, but as someone who spent a large part of his childhood running around barefoot, I know it just feels GREAT.  

You WILL get a few looks, as they're a little funny looking, but if you can live with that, I definitely recommend them.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 9, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Some interesting stuff there on the benefits of bare-foot locomotion.  I'm not sure I'd like to risk it myself, having had my feet cossetted in shoes all my life but my memory serves up Zola Budd as an example that it is possible to perform athletics at the highest level with unshod feet.


Well I like rock climbing in barefeet over those hard sole shoes... Seems I get a better feel and traction with them unshod than covered. Some folks say I'm stupid and gutsy or one of the two but I find I climb a lot better. 
Now, I wouldn't recommend barefoot for caving however.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Aug 9, 2008)

I give myself foot reflex every night.


----------

